# Project v banded 3076 TT has begun!



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

Car was left with 1552v2 motorsports Saturday.... 
Goal 400+ whp on 93 with stock head








Since there are very Few numbers on any audi TT's that are not APR i wanted to do a write up of what can be done with less money and using a quality kit.
Parts:
manifold vbanded
GT3076R w/ .63ar SS vbanded housing .63ar
oil feed line kit
oil return line kit
GT restrictor
coolant line kit
oil pan adapter kit
oil return flange kit
3" SS DP for quattro
3" inlet piping set
630cc injector set
inline fuel pump kit 255lph
vband clamp for housing
Tial 38mm wg
dump tube
Tapp auto 630cc tune
IE 20mm rods
garrett 500hp core w/ custom piping
3" turbo back ss exhaust w/ magnaflow muffler
Pics and updates of the project will be posted @ 
fifteen52v2.com
Updates to come soon!!!!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Project v banded 3076 TT has begun! (giacTT)*

I am excited about this... I can't wait to see your progress and gains!!! I am thinking of either selling my TT for a better performing car (993) or going a nice BT upgrade.....
I am also interested in a rough $$ estimate...if you wouldn't mind....via PM would be cool...


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Project v banded 3076 TT has begun! (giacTT)*

Still say your not going to get there on both pump and stock small port even if you dyno in fwd. You will have to either go 100+ octane or change the head and/or intake manifold. You will come up atleast 30-40fwhp short. That is unless you try to run way more boost than you should on 93oct


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Project v banded 3076 TT has begun! (cincyTT)*

And This is the reason why i am doing this whole write up......because NO one has any numbers to go off of.......and the guys that do have BT set ups on bigger than 2871 have little info or no numbers.... so all we have to go off of ...is the ##'s from the other 1.8t's in the fam a4....gti's ect..... this will finally give people the numbers they want to see.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Project v banded 3076 TT has begun! (giacTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giacTT* »_And This is the reason why i am doing this whole write up......because NO one has any numbers to go off of.......and the guys that do have BT set ups on bigger than 2871 have little info or no numbers.... so all we have to go off of ...is the ##'s from the other 1.8t's in the fam a4....gti's ect..... this will finally give people the numbers they want to see. 








 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif can't wait!!!


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Project v banded 3076 TT has begun! (giacTT)*

There are plenty of dynos floating around. There are a few APR stg3 kits also. The stock head is going to be a huge limiting factor in your case and would love to see a before and after dyno with the same psi and dyno.








Wish more people here would do the same sort of write up also for all the people the ask the same ?'s over and over again.


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Project v banded 3076 TT has begun! (cincyTT)*

WEll stage 2 will be in a few months...ported aeb ...intake cams ect....and the APR dynos that i have seen are a bit disappointing..... if i spent 7000.00 and ended up with 305 whp and low 13 second time slips i would be a tad upset sorry ....so they arnt much to go off of.


----------



## TTracing (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Project v banded 3076 TT has begun! (giacTT)*

1552... Very cool. They're actually located 1 mile down the street from where I live...
And they gonna do my BT this summer...Hope they learn stuff from yours. I'll stop to check on your car. Adrian is a good friend of Chip who does my car at Suncoast. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Project v banded 3076 TT has begun! (giacTT)*

Think the 300-310whp was awhp which is about right for the extra drivetrain loss on a stock engine running 93oct with a 2871r. With the same effort you are doing your build, these cars would be seeing 20-30whp more and then another 20whp +/- with w/m and a few more psi.
As for the times, i think all the people shelling out the money for them cant or choose not to drive the 1/4. No reason it shouldnt be in the 12's since the VW's see it with fwd, 28rs, and street tires.


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Project v banded 3076 TT has begun! (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_Still say your not going to get there on both pump and stock small port even if you dyno in fwd. You will have to either go 100+ octane or change the head and/or intake manifold. You will come up atleast 30-40fwhp short. That is unless you try to run way more boost than you should on 93oct

have to agree on this one. Small port head will not see 400whp on pump gas. Race gas and 26+psi maybe. Good luck on the build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Project v banded 3076 TT has begun! (TTracing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTracing* »_ 1552... Very cool. They're actually located 1 mile down the street from where I live...
And they gonna do my BT this summer...Hope they learn stuff from yours. I'll stop to check on your car. Adrian is a good friend of Chip who does my car at Suncoast. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Come by any time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And Cody, we're glad to have your car here for this project!


----------



## 8 UR V8 (Mar 24, 2007)

Looks like a fun set-up! Very similar to mine
Running a 2871 charger. All bought from pagparts except turbo. Same injectors, Tune, etc. I have Ported (230cfm) AMU head with CAT cam's though. Should be a fun little car. Good luck







. Piping is tons of fun on these cars!!


----------



## Blue20thAE (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (8 UR V8)*

we need pix


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (Blue20thAE)*


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (vwglinut)*

thats the biggest smilie I've ever seen


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Project v banded 3076 TT has begun! (giacTT)*

i am watching this topic
and am expecting to see 
some big numbers....
TT FTW!!!!!


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Project v banded 3076 TT has begun! (exboy99)*

Well we dont always meet our goals lol.... but i am going to tell Arnold to add the 100 octain race file after reading some of your posts. lol So i will keep my guessing more conservative @ 350-375 whp on 93 at full boost. And thanks Brad, tell shawn thanks again for waiting on me Saturday... its amazing how "hey can you install a turbo kit" can go to "hey what about a fmic and 3" exhaust oh and um Rods also"
















Heres the pic of the car..... more pictures will be posted @ fifteen52v2.com







pagparts manifold v banded pic courtesy methadone







Tial v banded gt3076 .63ar








_Modified by giacTT at 3:46 PM 4-21-2008_

_Modified by giacTT at 3:55 PM 4-21-2008_


_Modified by giacTT at 3:59 PM 4-21-2008_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

looks like what i want, but i want a slightly larger compressor..


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Project v banded 3076 TT has begun! (giacTT)*

looks like a pretty big hair dryer.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Project v banded 3076 TT has begun! (exboy99)*

No, THIS is a big hair dryer


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Project v banded 3076 TT has begun! (giacTT)*

So much for my auto pr0n







Thats a fatty turbo


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice meeting you on Saturday Cody, your car is in good hands I promise!








As soon as we get enough pictures (and Brad gets time this week) we will add your car to our projects section. I would be happy to update your thread here with pictures in the mean time if you would like!
Shawn


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Nice meeting you on Saturday Cody, your car is in good hands I promise!








As soon as we get enough pictures (and Brad gets time this week) we will add your car to our projects section. I would be happy to update your thread here with pictures in the mean time if you would like!
Shawn

YES! Take this guys advice and let em update this thread for us!!!


----------



## TTracing (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Project v banded 3076 TT has begun! ([email protected])*





Yesterday afternoon. We discussed my set-up...
Less ambitious, 280 at the wheels, it's to go left and right...








_Modified by TTracing at 12:34 PM 4-22-2008_

_Modified by TTracing at 12:36 PM 4-22-2008_

_Modified by TTracing at 2:45 PM 4-22-2008_


_Modified by TTracing at 2:46 PM 4-22-2008_


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Project v banded 3076 TT has begun! (TTracing)*

nicely done. lets see some pics and then dynos!


----------



## Blue20thAE (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Project v banded 3076 TT has begun! (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_No, THIS is a big hair dryer









GT45? 55?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Project v banded 3076 TT has begun! (Blue20thAE)*

BW 362 or 66


----------



## Blue20thAE (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Project v banded 3076 TT has begun! (cincyTT)*

oh ****. biiiiiiiig pimpin








i can't even imagine how high full spool would be (on a 1.8). haha endddd of the powerband


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Project v banded 3076 TT has begun! (Blue20thAE)*

correction, BW372 good for about 900whp. The 362 is good for about 600whp and something i may still consider.


----------



## Blue20thAE (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Project v banded 3076 TT has begun! (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_The 362 is good for about 600whp and something i may still consider.









i want a ride...either OPs or cincyTTs car


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

Everything is apart, rods and pistons are out, new rods, rings, and bearings are assembled on the pistons and ready to drop back in! The blog will be up on our site shortly, stay tuned for a link to all the pics you want to see!


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

shawn, you guys dont mess around!!







Wish my stuff went there, i wouldnt be carless for so damn long then


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

subscribed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

Dude im as shocked as you are...that was quick!!!! wtf you guys dont play around!im shocked and its MY car lol Good stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (giacTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giacTT* »_Dude im as shocked as you are...that was quick!!!! wtf you guys dont play around!im shocked and its MY car lol Good stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yea we had some stuff to finish up yesterday so it sat until this morning! I started on it about 9am, Adrian was in at 10 and we went to town. Head was off before lunch, internals were out just after. Adrian assembled the new pieces while I finished up removing the turbo and downpipe and we stopped around 3pm. Not bad for 5 hours of work








Cody did you get my email? Need to know what you would like kept (SAI, EVAP, N249, N112, ...) and what you would like removed!


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks shawn ...i sent u an email but.......Tapp auto 630 tune acording to arnold uses all stock stuff so it all stays


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (giacTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giacTT* »_Thanks shawn ...i sent u an email but.......Tapp auto 630 tune acording to arnold uses all stock stuff so it all stays

Alright, making it pretty is going to take some miracle work then, but we will manage


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I trust ya lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

Alright guys, here you go! 
http://www.1552v2.com/blog/19/19.html


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Looks good. I would still call what he got a "kit"









_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_He has researched all of the “off the shelf” kits and quickly realized they are not for him. The customer contacted us after he had decided on a few basic components and has now put it upon us to make his plan a reality


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (giacTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giacTT* »_Thanks shawn ...i sent u an email but.......Tapp auto 630 tune acording to arnold uses all stock stuff so it all stays

Nothing resistors can't fix. I have none of those on my Tapp 1000cc tune.


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (TSTARKZ123)*

Wow i almost couldnt look at the pics of everything off the car.. i dont think its ever been left overnight at my g/fs house lol







its kinda like sending your overweight kid to Fat camp.....you know its hard to do but he'll come back a better person llol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You guys fkn rock....and i dont know about everyone else but im kinda amazed at how quick everything come off and back on awesome job!


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (giacTT)*

Cant wait to see the updates this week....hopefully arnold sent everything out last week so everythign should be in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good stuff


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

bump for update....


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (storx)*

awesome updates


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (giacTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giacTT* »_Cant wait to see the updates this week....hopefully arnold sent everything out last week so everythign should be in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good stuff

Its impatiently awaiting its new heart







As soon as we get the parts from Arnold I will let you know!


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

For what it's worth...I have a friend that has a 3076 on his TT and on pump gas the best we could muster was 38xwhp with the quattro disengaged. On race though we got to 486whp with lots of boost.


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (GT-ER)*

that sound about what i was looking for







good to know! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

impatient to see the results.. because what comes from this setup as the end result determines what setup im buying... for my TT


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (storx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *storx* »_impatient to see the results.. because what comes from this setup as the end result determines what setup im buying... for my TT

It appears as if you have choosen another route but if there is anything I can do for you, let me know. It might be to your advantage to check with me on some pricing over what you had posted in your thread


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

Finally received the important stuff!







More will be up shortly in our blog found here
http://www.1552v2.com/blog/19/19.html



_Modified by [email protected] at 10:26 AM 5-12-2008_


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

look how pretty


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (GT-ER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT-ER* »_For what it's worth...I have a friend that has a 3076 on his TT and on pump gas the best we could muster was 38xwhp with the quattro disengaged. On race though we got to 486whp with lots of boost. 

Begging for watermeth...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

Another teaser of how we left it tonight








Edit: See Blog










_Modified by [email protected] at 10:26 AM 5-12-2008_


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Very nice !!.....i was curious....is there anyway you could Put a big 1552v2 sticker across that intake tubing ? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (giacTT)*

Ill see what I can do! Sent you an email regarding a few things, get back to me when you can! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And its just 1552v2 or Fifteen52 Version 2, no motorsport in our name


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Changed my signature thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (giacTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giacTT* »_Changed my signature thanks!








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

.


_Modified by giacTT at 8:10 PM 5-1-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

Speechless huh?


----------



## retloctt (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (giacTT)*

Wow man! this kind up setup is just what i ve been contemplating. I really would love a ride in this monster when it gets finished. I live in plantation and have an 01 225 its all suspension upgrades and minor tweaks so far but some real straight line perf. is what i want to start putting together next. I really want to see the driveability and how well the tuning works. Prob. will want to use 1552 also. they seem to know whats what. Thanks! http://www.flickr.com/photos/1...1191/


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (retloctt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *retloctt* »_Wow man! this kind up setup is just what i ve been contemplating. I really would love a ride in this monster when it gets finished. I live in plantation and have an 01 225 its all suspension upgrades and minor tweaks so far but some real straight line perf. is what i want to start putting together next. I really want to see the driveability and how well the tuning works. Prob. will want to use 1552 also. they seem to know whats what. Thanks! http://www.flickr.com/photos/1...1191/ 

Looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif If there is anything we can do for you please let me know!


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (retloctt)*

I think ive seen your car a few times on Lyons rd ....good stuff.....shawn will definitely hep you with whatever you need.... its a 2 1/2 hour drive from ft lauderdale but alligator ally is a fun place to open the car up anyway so its a good drive. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (giacTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giacTT* »_I think ive seen your car a few times on Lyons rd ....good stuff.....shawn will definitely hep you with whatever you need.... its a 2 1/2 hour drive from ft lauderdale but alligator ally is a *fun place to open the car up anyway *so its a good drive. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I wonder what could make that drive more enjoyable than a new turbo setup!


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

lol Well thats 75 miles of nothingness so i think ill take it easy until i get back to civilization


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (giacTT)*

New update, more pics








http://www.1552v2.com/blog/19/....html


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Very nice!!!!


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (giacTT)*

wow 1270 views....


----------



## California Jay (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (giacTT)*

I just finished a 3071 kit on a small port TT with 440cc on 034efi tune... 310whp @14 psi... You should see your goals without too much effort. I've got another I'm just finishing with a gt35.


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (silly_sohc)*

thanks for the info! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif lets hope so


----------



## BlueGLI1.8T (May 24, 2004)

*Re: (giacTT)*

Shawn & Brad along with the 1552 crew rock http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Way to make a come back guys!!!!
I still need to make a trip back down there when I am back in town.
Keep up the good work


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (BlueGLI1.8T)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

You got email!


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (BlueGLI1.8T)*

DP is done! Whew!







1552 is still waiting on the FMIC core from garret ....should be in soon though.... along with the Magnaflow Custom muffler http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Big thanks to 1552 for workin so hard!


_Modified by giacTT at 5:50 PM 5/7/2008_


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

yeah i wanna talk to u guys about possibly setting up my T3/T4 setup also


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (TTguy30)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTguy30* »_yeah i wanna talk to u guys about possibly setting up my T3/T4 setup also

Feel free to give me a call!


----------



## 8 UR V8 (Mar 24, 2007)

Have any or could you take a picture while all the engine covers are off of where the fuel supply / return, and evap plug into?! Thanks a ton!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

Everyone likes updates and teasers right?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (8 UR V8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *8 UR V8* »_Have any or could you take a picture while all the engine covers are off of where the fuel supply / return, and evap plug into?! Thanks a ton!!

We have already modified the EVAP system for Cody's setup and clearance of the IC piping. Regarding the fuel lines, they both run down the left side of the motor against the cam gear cover and into two quick relase fittings found to the right of the coolant bottle.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Shawn, that splitter is on backwards. The pressure has to go to the bottom of the valve.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_Shawn, that splitter is on backwards. The pressure has to go to the bottom of the valve.

I just put it on there for the picture, didnt even pay attention but thanks for the heads up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Good stuff.......just the FMIC and were done!


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Project v banded 3076 TT has begun! (giacTT)*

FMIC IS ON







Just some little stuff and the car should be started by tomorrow sometime http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I have some pics from shawn but ill wait until he posts them here to share lol


----------



## cdoug3 (May 29, 2007)

*Re: Project v banded 3076 TT has begun! (giacTT)*

Thats awesome!!! Congrats man!! I am getting the second Pag vbanded G30R setup and can't wait!! I am sure your stoked about getting behind the wheel!! keep up the updates!
Carl


----------



## Blue20thAE (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Project v banded 3076 TT has begun! (cdoug3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdoug3* »_Thats awesome!!! Congrats man!! I am getting the second Pag vbanded G30R setup and can't wait!! I am sure your stoked about getting behind the wheel!! keep up the updates!
Carl

im jealous of you guys...carl...where are you getting all this done? i wanna go up to HStuning in about a year for a 3076 or a 35r hopefully


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: Project v banded 3076 TT has begun! (giacTT)*

Less than 1 month...not bad at all. Let us know how it goes when it's fired up for the first time.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

Since we have been too busy working on cars to update our blog (which will be shortly), here are some more pics to help a few of you sleep



























_Modified by [email protected] at 9:57 PM 5-14-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Project v banded 3076 TT has begun! (DnA-TT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DnA-TT* »_Less than 1 month...not bad at all. Let us know how it goes when it's fired up for the first time.









Will be running by lunchtime tomorrow!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

If anyone is interested in an exhaust or FMIC setup for your TT, we have another TT getting a 28RS setup next week. We can/will gladly mock up some extra exhausts or FMIC kits from it (identical to Cody's) if you like what you see here. FMIC core is a 600hp Garrett High Density Bar & Plate Core with 2.5" piping and exhaust is full 3" stainless, all V-Band clamp joints, no U-bolts or anything alike, nothing but the best! Also uses a custom Magnaflow muffler made for us for this setup!!



_Modified by [email protected] at 10:04 PM 5-14-2008_


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I was the test pig lol..... 1552 Doesnt play around..... anyone looking into buying Fmic for their TT or a full 3" exhaust i wouldnt go anywhere else.... you cant beat the price and quality http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Ill put 1552 's 3" full exhaust up against apr anyday


----------



## my own style tt (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: (giacTT)*

So how much out the door did this setup cost with labor?


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

yeah, how about an exhaust quote? can it be shipped?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (taifighter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *taifighter* »_yeah, how about an exhaust quote? can it be shipped?

Of course it can! Are you still running a stock turbo? Are you wanting to replace the downpipe and remove the cat?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (giacTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giacTT* »_I was the test pig lol..... 1552 Doesnt play around..... anyone looking into buying Fmic for their TT or a full 3" exhaust i wouldnt go anywhere else.... you cant beat the price and quality http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Ill put 1552 's 3" full exhaust up against apr anyday









You were the tester for quite a few things, with Arnold too


----------



## cdoug3 (May 29, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I would be interested in the price for the exhaust exhaust , for the exact same setup as Cody's. (no cat, no resonator, connecting to Arnolds Downpipe)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (cdoug3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdoug3* »_I would be interested in the price for the exhaust exhaust , for the exact same setup as Cody's. (no cat, no resonator, connecting to Arnolds Downpipe)

Your getting the V-Band manifold setup? We mocked up the downpipe for Arnold for this setup on the TT, I just want to be sure Im quoting you for the right pieces. We could supply turbo back if that were the case http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cdoug3 (May 29, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Yep getting the same vbanded setup, I think that Arnold is making the DP this week so I don't think I will need the DP unless he gets terribly behind...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (cdoug3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdoug3* »_Yep getting the same vbanded setup, I think that Arnold is making the DP this week so I don't think I will need the DP unless he gets terribly behind...

He doesnt have one yet, its still here at our shop, Cody's TT is the first getting the V-Band setup, Adrian (our tech) is good friends with Arnold so we agreed to mock up a few downpipes using Cody's car, one for his car and one to send back to Arnold for him to duplicate and sell with his kits. The one for Arnold is still here at our shop so I doubt he will have one for you this week, or even next for that matter


----------



## cdoug3 (May 29, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Good to know..... I will drop him a line today and check on the status of the DP







I will get back to you on this... 
Carl


_Modified by cdoug3 at 10:32 AM 5-15-2008_


----------



## cdoug3 (May 29, 2007)

*Re: Project v banded 3076 TT has begun! (Blue20thAE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue20thAE* »_
im jealous of you guys...carl...where are you getting all this done? i wanna go up to HStuning in about a year for a 3076 or a 35r hopefully

my garage


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

shawn, IM sent


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

Guess you guys like this exhaust







All IM's responded too!


_Modified by [email protected] at 10:10 AM 5-15-2008_


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

that's cuz everybody is sick of paying so much for the name brand exhausts or sick of dealing w/idiots at local exhaust places
I'm sure I'm not the only one.
BTW, another IM is waiting for ya


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Everyone likes updates and teasers right?


















So I take it that the upper strut bar won't fit with the pipe in that location? Also - how is access to the brake reservior? I'm also curious why you didn't relo the DV to the cold side by the intake.
Since I'm at the track a bit - I wouldn't want to loose the upper strut bar and need easy access to the brake reservior - which is already a PITA. Other than that - looks great.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Upper strut bar will be functional and the DV is not in that location. Not sure why it's on that bung in the pic.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Upper strut bar will be functional and the DV is not in that location. Not sure why it's on that bung in the pic.

Good to hear as i'm very interested to see the results of this project. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

As Brad said, the strut bar will go back on, just making everything else fit around it first








DV is now located in the front passenger side directly behind the headlight off the chargepipe out of the turbo


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_As Brad said, the strut bar will go back on, just making everything else fit around it first








DV is now located in the front passenger side directly behind the headlight off the chargepipe out of the turbo









So the DV is still taking the hot air off the chargepipe pre intercooler and feeding it back into the intake? I'm just wondering why you went that route rather than something like this where the DV takes the post intercooler air and routes it back into the intake. (Note i've dumped the POS Greddy and replaced it with a Forge RS)










_Modified by [email protected] at 2:03 PM 5-15-2008_


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Good stuff...glad to see the interest in the exhaust.... Ill let u guys know how it sounds...i should be picking it up sometime Saturday Morning


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

Car is up and running as of 10:15 tonight







Now for a few hundred miles of no boost to break in the new internals!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

The Forge RS looks sweet; what do you think Joe?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_The Forge RS looks sweet; what do you think Joe?

Its a great valve and used by many Evo people also


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
Its a great valve and used by many Evo people also 

I really like it. I like the fact that when you adjust it - due to the conical shaped spring - the spring tension doesn't limit the travel of the piston. It holds boost really well and is easy to adjust. If you don't have the DV relocated - it's a tighter fit though.


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

any word on pricing for a cat back system yet?


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (taifighter)*

They worked until like 10pm last night on the car so prob didnt get a chance to respond.I know shawn will def get back to u. Cmoon i wanna hit 3000 views lol


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (giacTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giacTT* »_They worked until like 10pm last night on the car so prob didnt get a chance to respond.I know shawn will def get back to u. Cmoon i wanna hit 3000 views lol

there, i click on it twice for you to get to 3k


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

Late night last night and detail stuff today.
Now we just gotta put some break-in miles on it so you can have some fun on your way home tomorrow


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Cool, I am on the 710N, and can't decide between the R1 and the RS (suggestions?). I'm going to do a DV relocation sometime soon (after the CEL is gone), but my catch can is exactly where the DVrec goes. You think I could splice in the Forge 50mm T next to the TB?


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*







































































cant wait http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Cool, I am on the 710N, and can't decide between the R1 and the RS (suggestions?). I'm going to do a DV relocation sometime soon (after the CEL is gone), but my catch can is exactly where the DVrec goes. You think I could splice in the Forge 50mm T next to the TB?

Not to completely hijack this thread - but i'd go with the integrated hose with the DV connection built in. I'd then move your catch can to behind the left side of the battery. I'd recommend the RS over the R1 - too many people have had issues with the R1.


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

^^ to late


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (giacTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giacTT* »_^^ to late
















Sorry!


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i have the R1...........no issues http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (golfzex)*

Well car is back at Home!! Thanks to Shawn, Adrian, and Brad @ 1552v2.... you FKN rock! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Car is Kick ass....drove home 200 miles..not one problem....drives like stock until i get into boost which is set @ 25psi right now then its insane. Im sure more pictures will be up soon of the final outcome.....I should be hitting the dyno next week and will post numbers to go along with the build. Cannot say enough about 1552v2....not only do they Know their stuff, but kept me informed as well as you guys on the board lol through the entire build. I have been to alot of shops, and they by far are the nicest, most helpful, and knowledgable!!! We'll def have to meet up next time you guys cruise over here to Ft lauderdale. Check out the final pictures of MY build as well as their vr6 600 whp build coming up @ http://1552v2.com/projects.html
!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by giacTT at 4:18 PM 5/17/2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

It was nice seeing you again today Cody and we greatly appreciate your enthusiasm with the shop! 
Sorry for our lapse in updates in the blog, the last few days and evenings have been rather late getting the TT ready! Always plenty of little things that require some final attention to make precise! I am in the process of writing up some text to finish off Cody's "project" (for now) but until then, here's a few pictures as it left us today.
Again, Cody, you were a pleasure to work with through the last few weeks and after spending quite sometime in the seat of your car last night getting her broken in and prepared for boost, I hope your as happy with the result as I am! I can't speak for Brad or Adrian directly but every project we have which requires as much of my time as yours did, I treat just as if it were my own car. Let's just say I'm about as anal as can be when it comes to my cars so hopefully it meets all of your expectations!








Alright I'll shut up for now, on to the pics!! Regarding a few comments in this thread as well as all inquiry's, I havent forgotten about you and will get back to you ASAP!!
Thanks, Shawn



































_Modified by [email protected] at 9:52 PM 5-17-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
So the DV is still taking the hot air off the chargepipe pre intercooler and feeding it back into the intake? I'm just wondering why you went that route rather than something like this where the DV takes the post intercooler air and routes it back into the intake. (Note i've dumped the POS Greddy and replaced it with a Forge RS)


The intake pipe was supplied to us with the turbo setup with the DV return bung already welded in place. We did not find it necessary to either remake the intake pipe or move the bung (would have been very difficult to do so without making a mess of the intake pipe) so we went with what Arnold had intended. We are aware that it is on the hotside of the the turbo but afterall it is recirc'ing back into the turbo which is still leading through the IC before entering the motor. Getting the boost up today to 25psi in the mid 90 degree heat, the Garrett 600hp core was doing its job in providing low IAT's and no timing pull or excessive CF's were present! If we were to make the intake pipe ourself, we would much consider moving the DV but mainly because of more room on the cold side as I doubt performance is at all altered either way!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

Regarding all IM's on exhaust and FMIC's, I am in the process of reading through and replying to the many inquiries I received in the last few days, please be patient I will be with you shortly!
Regards, Shawn


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Congrats GIACTT!! I can imagine how insane it must feel for you to go from stock turbo to THAT!!








Shawn @1552 seems to be very skeptical about how I do things(hater,J/K







),I will say that your car and setup looks awesome. 
They did you right,some shops take months/year to do custom setups,nd they delivered and work looks quality http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Let her rip!!!















Fast TT's=


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITEK* »_Congrats GIACTT!! I can imagine how insane it must feel for you to go from stock turbo to THAT!!








Shawn @1552 seems to be very skeptical about how I do things(hater,J/K







),I will say that your car and setup looks awesome. 
They did you right,some shops take months/year to do custom setups,nd they delivered and work looks quality http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Let her rip!!!















Fast TT's=









Told you we know a thing or two about the TT as well


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITEK* »_
They did you right,some shops take months/year to do custom setups,nd they delivered and work looks quality http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks for the props.
Some big jobs end up taking longer due to occurrences beyond anyone's control - that's the nature of custom work. Still, we are a small shop that specializes in custom jobs like this, so we do our best to schedule them with realistic completion times. 
Had we not had to wait on some critical parts for this TT build, we could have been done weeks ago


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Fifteen52 it looks like you guys did an awesome job on this build. I take it you were only responsible for the hardware and the owner is going to be responsible for the tune?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (RonN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RonN* »_Fifteen52 it looks like you guys did an awesome job on this build. I take it you were only responsible for the hardware and the owner is going to be responsible for the tune?

Cody opted for Tapp software, we pulled the ECU when we first got the car to send it out for its flash, it was back to us with the turbo setup and is in the car now. He supplied the manifold, turbo, injectors, fuel pump, and oil/coolant lines, we supplied the rest of the parts as well as fabbed the FMIC and exhaust, and installed the rest of the components


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

is all the piping mandrel bent?


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (TTguy30)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for TAPP AUTO 630 tune


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (TTguy30)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTguy30* »_is all the piping mandrel bent?

Yes, we do not have an inhouse mandrel bender however, we use pre-bent U's for the FMIC piping as well as the exhaust http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

pretty hot.
pretty hot indeed.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The intake pipe was supplied to us with the turbo setup with the DV return bung already welded in place. We did not find it necessary to either remake the intake pipe or move the bung (would have been very difficult to do so without making a mess of the intake pipe) so we went with what Arnold had intended. We are aware that it is on the hotside of the the turbo but afterall it is recirc'ing back into the turbo which is still leading through the IC before entering the motor. Getting the boost up today to 25psi in the mid 90 degree heat, the Garrett 600hp core was doing its job in providing low IAT's and no timing pull or excessive CF's were present! If we were to make the intake pipe ourself, we would much consider moving the DV but mainly because of more room on the cold side as I doubt performance is at all altered either way!









Thanks for the reply - was just wondering why you went that route. The whole project looks great and I can't wait to see the numbers.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

VERY nicely done. i really like factory style set ups. 
only thing i'm not feeling is the lack of lower grills. obviously that's personal


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

I love the open look..... you can only pull it off of course if you have enough hp to back it up


----------



## my own style tt (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: (giacTT)*

So I'll ask again how much did the hole setup run you???


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (my own style tt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *my own style tt* »_So I'll ask again how much did the hole setup run you???

You might want to contact the OP privately about that. Some people aren't comfortable publicly offering up that kind of info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
You might want to contact the OP privately about that. Some people aren't comfortable publicly offering up that kind of info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Sadly enough i love the setup but only have 5700.00 saved up so far for my Big Turbo Setup......And i know thats not enough yet!!!























I did have over 6k but ran across a guy down the street from me wanting to take his 1978 Corvette to the junkyard because the motor siezed up on him... cause he changed the oil put new oil in forgot to put the drain plug back on tight and got down the road and it all leaked out when the plug viberated loose and fell out.... pulled over to find out why the engine was running like crap shut it off and it never started back up.. cant even turn the engine over at the crank with a pry bar....gave him 300 bucks for it... cause the body and interior is in awsome shape.....
Thinking of dropping a Duramax diesel engine in it.


----------



## Blue20thAE (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (storx)*

vidoes!!!







looks great though - awesome work


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (Blue20thAE)*

im workign on some vids!!....should be up soon with dyno numbers


----------



## Blue20thAE (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (giacTT)*

thank you


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: (giacTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giacTT* »_im workign on some vids!!....should be up soon with dyno numbers









waits impatiently.....


----------



## gls:maverick (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thats awesome! I would try to incorporate the stock air box (swiss cheesed of course) that way with all the plastics on it would be a hella sleeper engine bay!
Either way nice work definitely an inspiration.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (gls:maverick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gls:maverick* »_I would try to incorporate the stock air box (swiss cheesed of course) that way with all the plastics on it would be a hella sleeper engine bay!


We've discussed that and like the idea very much. We've got another one of these conversions lined up and we plan to try it out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

yeah i saw the car first hand last night, and its a great sleeper, cody be driving next to u one second and be 5 car lengths away when u blink, its that fast!!!


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (TTguy30)*

HEY it was nice finally meetin u Adam....... That Porsche gt3 wing looks kick a$$ on the TT....... And for the dyno numbers....im still waiting to get my Vag com cable in the mail.....i have some torco so im ready to go soon as i can run some logs


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (giacTT)*

dyno number, dyno numbers! 
and please do a Dynojet since that's what most of us have run on!! nice 2wd dyno

as far as the intake, the http://www.evoms.com intake can still have the stock cover over it for an extra stealthy look and insanely free flowing system


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

USP which is where im going is a dynojet


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (giacTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giacTT* »_USP which is where im going is a dynojet









When are you going and what is he charging? Might come down to visit ya!


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Your gona drive here to watch me dyno??? lol now THATS customer service







...Nah .....its 75 for 2wd .. 95 for awd dyno 3 pulls with A/f on the dynojet. Adrian pmd me he saud he was gona be in ft laudeerdale...im not sure when he pmd me though i didnt get it until today


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: (giacTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giacTT* »_Your gona drive here to watch me dyno??? lol now THATS customer service







...Nah .....its 75 for 2wd .. 95 for awd dyno 3 pulls with A/f on the dynojet. Adrian pmd me he saud he was gona be in ft laudeerdale...im not sure when he pmd me though i didnt get it until today

Man... wish i was still down there.. to see...


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (storx)*

right at your Haldex unit you will see the plate covering your plug. unbolt the plate, unplug the Haldex, save $20 and get a repeatable dyno!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (giacTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giacTT* »_Your gona drive here to watch me dyno??? lol now THATS customer service







...Nah .....its 75 for 2wd .. 95 for awd dyno 3 pulls with A/f on the dynojet. Adrian pmd me he saud he was gona be in ft laudeerdale...im not sure when he pmd me though i didnt get it until today

If I can make it, I'll be there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 8 UR V8 (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

Where is the haldex at!? Does this make the car 100% RWD?? Why would this make it a repeatable dyno??


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (8 UR V8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *8 UR V8* »_Where is the haldex at!? Does this make the car 100% RWD?? Why would this make it a repeatable dyno??

Hadex is the name of the company that makes the transfer case. If you disconnect it, the car becomes 100% fwd. Its repeatable because the haldex transfer a differnt amount of power to the rear depending on fwd traction. This in the end screws up the dyno since the power transfer is never constant and you have a severely wavey graph instead of a nice rather smooth graph in fwd.


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

I just unplugged the fuse that goes to the Haldex...think it was fuse #31 on my 01 AMU roadster...not sure they are all the same or not.


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (turbott920)*

is it possible to take out the fuse and run fwd on the road? like just to try out for a day?


----------



## Qu!cks!lva (Jul 7, 2007)

Probably not...I would guess that the rotation of the rear axles will still be incurring some input to the Haldex Tcase... in the way of fluid moving in the case and trying to engage the Haldex without ECU input ...I could be wrong though


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (golfzex)*

Haldex advises that you dont do it at all. It is fine to do a handful of dyno pulls with it unhooked but i wouldnt go to long with it detached. There was someone on here stating they drove with it unattached by mistake for a little time and another person on AF saying they did it for a day or so also. Since both still have a Haldex in perfect working order, you should be alright to a little while


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_Haldex advises that you dont do it at all. It is fine to do a handful of dyno pulls with it unhooked but i wouldnt go to long with it detached. There was someone on here stating they drove with it unattached by mistake for a little time and another person on AF saying they did it for a day or so also. Since both still have a Haldex in perfect working order, you should be alright to a little while

from what i understand its an pnuematic clutch setup with an electric oil pump that controls how much oil preassure it is applied to the clutch setup... kinda like a automatic tranny... when the tranny pump line preassure is raised there is normally a more firm lockup in torque converter via the clutch locking up.... if you run the haldex unplug it releases preassure to the clutch via the pnuematic preassure plate system having 0 oil preassure to push the preassure plate toward the clutch... I ran mine for a few days without it hooked up.. sheer fact of forgetting to hook it back up after dyno... and the car felt slower... when i hooked it back up.. there was a noticable gain in power driving.. i dont know how this was happening but the car felt dog slow with the haldex unplugged...


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (storx)*

dyno will be coming very soon..... i was supposed to go today. My vag cable did not show in the mail so it will have to wait until fri-sat. Im fine right now with the logs @ 25psi on 93 but i didnt feel it was worth the money to run @ 25psi for 3 runs lol.. I do have 104 octain which i think will be fine for 30 psi at set timing....but i dont have the balls to try it without having the vag com hooked up to see any timing pull


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (storx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *storx* »_
from what i understand its an pnuematic clutch setup with an electric oil pump that controls how much oil preassure it is applied to the clutch setup... kinda like a automatic tranny... when the tranny pump line preassure is raised there is normally a more firm lockup in torque converter via the clutch locking up.... if you run the haldex unplug it releases preassure to the clutch via the pnuematic preassure plate system having 0 oil preassure to push the preassure plate toward the clutch... I ran mine for a few days without it hooked up.. sheer fact of forgetting to hook it back up after dyno... and the car felt slower... when i hooked it back up.. there was a noticable gain in power driving.. i dont know how this was happening but the car felt dog slow with the haldex unplugged...

IIRC there is a small pump in the Haldex to preload the clutches which constantly applies a small almount of pressure if the drive shaft is turning. This is the reason why Haldex doesn't recommend dynoing the car with it disconnected. I don't think a couple dyno's is going to hurt - I dyno'd my car a few times with it disconnected - but all my other dyno's were in awd mode on a Mustang Dyno. With a load dyno like a Mustang you don't have any of the power transfer issues and the dyno comes out fine.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (giacTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giacTT* »_dyno will be coming very soon..... i was supposed to go today. My vag cable did not show in the mail so it will have to wait until fri-sat. Im fine right now with the logs @ 25psi on 93 but i didnt feel it was worth the money to run @ 25psi for 3 runs lol.. I do have 104 octain which i think will be fine for 30 psi at set timing....but i dont have the balls to try it without having the vag com hooked up to see any timing pull









30psi on 630's is going to bring them to the brink of their duty cycle. [email protected] had to run a 4bar when he did his 30psi passes.


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
30psi on 630's is going to bring them to the brink of their duty cycle. [email protected] had to run a 4bar when he did his 30psi passes. 

Was his original plan to run 30psi on 630's at 3bar?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (RonN)*

doubt it, but just making sure he knows before doing it. he can always upgrade to a larger cc file if he feels the need.


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

I guess i wil find out







ill check my logs @ 28 psi and see how muc more room i have


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (giacTT)*

to hell with upping boost. why not crank up timing and see where that limit is? it's an easy 50-70whp over your 93!


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

cuase i figured i could get at best another 3-4 degrees of timing off 104 octain @ 25..... I assumed more hp could be gained be running same timing @ 5 more pounds of boost no?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (giacTT)*

only one way to find out. If you have less the 6* of pull, add some more timing


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

*everyone ready for some long awaited dyno numbers?????!!!*

OUT of the BOX 
98 degrees...... 93 octain @ 25 psi no timing adjustments ...OUT OF THE BOX EURODYNE 630
THIS IS AWHP......the car had no problems on dynojet dynoeing awd
365 AWHP 
318 AWTQ @ 25 psi on 93 with some fuel additive http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (giacTT)*

those are dam good numbers! Just wondering whats with the 2 big jumps. i wish i could make my sheets next to me atleast that clear so i could post them


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (giacTT)*

wow, nice!


----------



## blinky76 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (giacTT)*

Very nice numbers gives me something to look forward to while waiting for my parts


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

my shoe slipped off the side of the petal for a seoncd then back on....dont ask lol


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (blinky76)*

So this puts me well over the 400 awhp mark on race and 31 psi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif very please indeeed .... 1552v2 is the shiznit!!!! lol as well as tapp auto and pag parts


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (giacTT)*

did you happen to get the dyno with the rpms?


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

no and im not sure why he did it with mph
30 is 2500 rpm.....60 is 4000 rpm....70 is 4500 rpm if ur looking at the grid


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (giacTT)*

Damn - impressive. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (giacTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giacTT* »_So this puts me well over the 400 awhp mark on race and 31 psi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif very please indeeed .... 1552v2 is the shiznit!!!! lol as well as tapp auto and pag parts









Awesome, Cody!
I'll get this plot up on your project blog as soon as Shawn finishes the last part


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (giacTT)*

Excellent! So USP has a 4WD dyno?Or did you dyno with the Haldex unplugged?


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*

AWD and yes usp has 4wd ..... thanks brad!!


----------



## TTracing (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: (giacTT)*

Was at 1552 when you called. Impressive numbers! Looks like Adrian owes a lunch to Sam...
I heard mine running, for a few seconds. Should be ready to go tomorrow...
My dyno is Sebring, on Saturday... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

Those guys at Fifteen52 must know how to build um!








Very nice Cody, glad she put down a decent number!
(and sorry for not getting your blog finished up yet, been downstairs in the shop all week again getting more projects completed. Was at the shop again till 9 tonight finishing up "that guys" TT ^^







)


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

lol sorry for calling like 5 times...i thought u guys had left and i was waiting for an answering machine...but i guess u guys dont have one.... I only did one pull :/ actually two the first was with the ESP on ..im an idiot...the second with it off........i had one more and was going to try 28 psi with some 104 but was happy with the numbers when he said damn 365?? your not running race gas?







...and whos Sam??? Did adrian have a bet with him or somthin?


----------



## lightsout (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: (giacTT)*

Sam works at the shop with us.http://www.1552v2.com/blog/22/22.html
I told him you where going to put down around 410-420whp based on setups i have done before. He said it would make around 360.
I thought you where running race gas when i made the bet. 
I am very happy for you. very good for pump, you have lots more to get out of that thing.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (lightsout)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lightsout* »_
I thought you where running race gas when i made the bet.

Nice backpedal, A.








Hopefully our 4-wheel dyno will be ready soon enough to get some numbers on race gas


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

why do you owe money??????! Your were right....i know on race gas @ 30 pounds it would push 415-420 awhp....i didnt run race gas so the bet is NULL and voided


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (giacTT)*

Fantastic numbers!!!!





























I would be happy with 300 on pump!!!


----------



## Hightboostvr6t (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (Morio)*

nice numbers with more timing and some water meth you can brake 400whp


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (Hightboostvr6t)*

thanks highboost! im strongly debating w/m ....now that like 50 people have told me to lol.....


----------



## Hightboostvr6t (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (giacTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giacTT* »_thanks highboost! im strongly debating w/m ....now that like 50 people have told me to lol.....

are you going to be at towers tonight I'am going to be there


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (Hightboostvr6t)*

Yeah! ill be there...headin down around 7ish.....come by and say whats up..ill be in the vw /audi section with EO


----------



## Hightboostvr6t (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (giacTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giacTT* »_Yeah! ill be there...headin down around 7ish.....come by and say whats up..ill be in the vw /audi section with EO

will do


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

yeah ill be there too, cody and i are gonna hold it up for TT's everywhere


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: (TTguy30)*

man this freakin sucks.. i miss Miami, fl..... i could be down there with yall in my TT.... 
Giac good numbers man.. im really impressed thats pretty dang good for 93.. i was aimin a little higher also like 380's but oh well cant cry it was 98 degrees outside also...
Maybe one of these days ill get my rig together to join the Big Turbo club... right now she is getting some much needed new rubbers put on her in the next week or so.. cause i had an seperation in the belt in the inner tire from the car sitting while i was deployed in Iraq.... dang tires were nearly new and all have flat spots on them... but still saving for the setup... almost there financially


----------



## lightsout (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: (giacTT)*

now that i know you didnt run race gas he gets 0$.


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (lightsout)*

lol..nice....


----------



## Hightboostvr6t (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (giacTT)*

I was there I saw the TT but came in and left maybe next week I'll be there


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: (Hightboostvr6t)*

i went down to florida for 2 weeks cause my grand father went into the hospital from a stroke... i was down there and i extended the leaves an extra week cause i wanted to go see the car.. but it wasnt done before i had to leave... kinda sucked i was so close to the shop.. about an hour and half and i missed it all....


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (storx)*








wow that story even made me kinda sad lol sorry about your grandfather......the project is up on the 1552v2 website......if your ever in sfla let me know im usually out and about at car shows


----------



## Hightboostvr6t (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (giacTT)*

Maybe you should come out to our meets on Wednesdays


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (Hightboostvr6t)*

me or him...and what meets??? im at jerseys every wed


----------



## Hightboostvr6t (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (giacTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giacTT* »_me or him...and what meets??? im at jerseys every wed

Our meet on Wednesdays night


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (Hightboostvr6t)*

what meet is that???


----------



## Hightboostvr6t (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (giacTT)*

The Dub cartel meet 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...e=232


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (Hightboostvr6t)*

oh true......i may try ot head out there


----------



## Hightboostvr6t (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (giacTT)*

from 8-10pm or later sometimes


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (Hightboostvr6t)*

Im gonna be out of town til thursday ...but ill be at Towers Friday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif if it doesnt rain again


----------



## cdoug3 (May 29, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Shawn, I sent you an IM, Looks like I am headed your direction for a DP


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (cdoug3)*

good stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (giacTT)*

wheewww!!! 7000 posts cmon...do i hear a 7000.....6500 goin once


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

You should bring that car up to Durtyfest this weekend!


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Not sure what durty fest is ???


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (giacTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giacTT* »_Not sure what durty fest is ???









European show this weekend in Atlanta
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3781001


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

aww atlanta would be awesome, id so be down to go if i had my new wheels and there werent any parties this weekend


----------



## Hightboostvr6t (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (giacTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giacTT* »_Not sure what durty fest is ???









see you at towers


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (Hightboostvr6t)*

Hey Shawn looks like you guys have yet ANOTHER TT getting dropped off to your shop here pretty soon







this time with a built motor And head.....good stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kchizTT (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Project v banded 3076 TT has begun! (cincyTT)*

damnnnn. i wish


----------



## kchizTT (May 27, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

gorgeous... what exhaust is that? ncie fmic


----------



## kchizTT (May 27, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

jeez looks like you guys did such a clean/good job. much respect. and buddy ur car looks dope...


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (kchizTT)*

Thanks!....and the FMIC and FULL exhaust are Custom 1552v2...... contact Shawn or Brad for pricing... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blinky76 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (giacTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giacTT* »_Hey Shawn looks like you guys have yet ANOTHER TT getting dropped off to your shop here pretty soon







this time with a built motor And head.....good stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Dont forget the W/M


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (blinky76)*

Coming soon...... once i get the "race file" then i can use both at the same time...and not have to worry about using lemmi to adjust timing......just click and go







30 psi.....race file and w/m...should be good for another 30-40 awhp


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (giacTT)*

deff want to run some logs before you just up the boost and timing and go


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

This is understood..however .....Cant up the boost until i have W/M.....Cant Get W/M until i get the right Vag cable.....Cant take logs above 25psi until i GET W/M lol so it will have to be done all a the same time


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (blinky76)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blinky76* »_
Dont forget the W/M









Still dropping it off this weekend?


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hey shawn...looks like you guys are the Kings of the BT TT's now lol..... whats your new build thread for this TT gonna say...here we go YET again fore the 3rd time.







Cant wait to see the results....


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (giacTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giacTT* »_Hey shawn...looks like you guys are the Kings of the BT TT's now lol..... 

Think Ed and his ForceFed team might argue with that


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

I think they have only done One from my knowledge.... TSTARKS.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (giacTT)*

themachasy is getting a BW S362 installed currently and will make close to if not 600whp. This is on Ed's ramhorn manifold also


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_themachasy is getting a BW S362 installed currently and will make close to if not 600whp. This is on Ed's ramhorn manifold also

I really dont think we want to get Adrian on a power war, pretty sure he wont stop till his creation is on top


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

Im not sure about the 600 awhp but We shall see i suppose...I will say other than stroking the motor...the next BT TT car 1552v2 is doing has pretty much everything you can do ...ported bob q head cams...intake...same turbo setup as me running unitronic i believe...so im curiosu to see the outcome...so ill know how much more hp to expect from the head and cams


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (giacTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I really dont think we want to get Adrian on a power war, pretty sure he wont stop till his creation is on top
















I dont want any of that

_Quote, originally posted by *giacTT* »_Im not sure about the 600 awhp but We shall see i suppose...I will say other than stroking the motor...the next BT TT car 1552v2 is doing has pretty much everything you can do ...ported bob q head cams...intake...same turbo setup as me running unitronic i believe...so im curiosu to see the outcome...so ill know how much more hp to expect from the head and cams

Yeah, i know all about his setup, guess where he got all of his info








themachasy's S362 is right in the 65lb/min range like the GT35r.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_







I dont want any of that
Yeah, i know all about his setup, guess where he got all of his info








themachasy's S362 is right in the 65lb/min range like the GT35r. 

I say we have a VR war, I know who will win that


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_









Are you going to be at Waterfest?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Im moving down to FL (Navarre) so it will be farther than im willing to commute.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_Im moving down to FL (Navarre) so it will be farther than im willing to commute.

You'll be closer than we are!


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

not by much, plus i bet you have a booth and i have a gf that doesnt care about cars and wishes i left mine alone


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I think the next Time i will see you shawn is at Fixx fest


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

I get the "its a perfectly good car, why do you have to mess with it?" speech once a month. I explain to them how its NOT a perfectly good car, how I can do so much more to improve it, and their eyes glaze over once I start talking about DEFCONs and steering feel







Oh well, breaking my car sucks, but not more than leaving it stock


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*















here here


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

sorry no have no knowledge on the subject, but what are defcons lol


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (TTguy30)*

http://www.modshack.info/defcon.htm
Get em done whenever you do suspension, all I've ever heard is that they are a huge improvement


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_http://www.modshack.info/defcon.htm
Get em done whenever you do suspension, all I've ever heard is that they are a huge improvement

Trust me, they are. As a former owner of a TT with the "Mk1" front control arms, the difference between that car and the later versions with the dumbed-down "Mk2" arms is huge. The early cars turned in so incredibly well I can see how such characteristics caught the unassuming by surprise. Even my FWD TT 180 handled better than any FWD car I'd previously driven.
Now, about that VR6 power war...


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

Granted there may be some more Non apr audi TT's with BT kits on them built by other companies. I made this thread to show from start to finish everything that was needed and ended with an actual pump gas dyno for others to go off of. And as far as i know, you will not find many non apr TT's with dyno numbers on this forum or others. Also, 1552v2 has a complete write up from start to finish of not only my car but another TT that drove into their shop not to long after. In a few weeks there will be yet another TT project on thier site as well. 3 TT's, 3 Big Turbos, 3 amazing results. Winner 1552v2


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (giacTT)*

I definetly have bookmarked this thread, and am glad you DIDN'T go APR...there is nothing wrong with their kit, but it seems like for the price, you can do better (different parts, better tune, etc). Thanks for taking the time to document all this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Even my FWD TT 180 handled better than any FWD car I'd previously driven.


I can second you on that one


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (giacTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giacTT* »_Granted there may be some more Non apr audi TT's with BT kits on them built by other companies. I made this thread to show from start to finish everything that was needed and ended with an actual pump gas dyno for others to go off of. And as far as i know, you will not find many non apr TT's with dyno numbers on this forum or others. Also, 1552v2 has a complete write up from start to finish of not only my car but another TT that drove into their shop not to long after. In a few weeks there will be yet another TT project on thier site as well. 3 TT's, 3 Big Turbos, 3 amazing results. Winner 1552v2
















Think most people are starting to get that APR isnt the only BT game in town for the TT. This route is much better since getting stuff from Arnold lets you choose the exact turbo, manifold, and housings that fit your needs, not a off the shelf APR kit with a limit of a gt2871r with a .64. So hopefully there will be more TT's running a min of a gt3071r and cracking the 400awhp mark to gain some of the respect that other cars have when it comes to making power


----------



## blinky76 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_

Yeah, i know all about his setup, guess where he got all of his info










I'm glad that cincy answered my origanal question of how much hp the apr stage 3+ would give me with a list of parts to find that would give me much more power for same price








Car will be getting dropped off this weekend for thread title I was thinking "Third times the charm"


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (blinky76)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blinky76* »_thread title I was thinking "Third times the charm"









Nice. I shall use that


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (blinky76)*

so does this mean all the parts have finally arrived?


----------



## 8 UR V8 (Mar 24, 2007)

Looks like a good build! In the end, most cars will be dyno fairies that make incredible HP up top but when it comes to the street, torque is what counts







.


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (8 UR V8)*

Yes and no....in the first 60 ft torque counts







after 2nd gear hp gets your where u need to go....


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (8 UR V8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *8 UR V8* »_Looks like a good build! In the end, most cars will be dyno fairies that make incredible HP up top but when it comes to the street, torque is what counts







.

First gear is worthless, but once any BT guy gets to 3500-4k in second, its no contest since they all will have a huge amount more tq than stock turbo people but they also dont have that power fall off until ~7k if they are using a gt30 turbo unlike a stock which is worthless past 6k


----------



## blinky76 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_so does this mean all the parts have finally arrived?

not yet still waiting on the turbo but gonna coordinate to have it sent to the shop instead of me


----------

